# What to bring from the US...



## jetmikey

Greetings all.
I am being relocated to Phuket and wanted some input from the forum on things that I should bring from the States.
Company providing car and lodging and significant salary. 
I'm single, 40, and will be in the yacht business .
What can't you get over there? What do you wish you'd brought ? Clothing, appliances, dental floss... Whatever you wish there was more of.
Thanks for your input...


----------



## stednick

There wasn't a thing I needed that I could not get in Thailand. The only real difference was in pricing. (import tax). Items not made in Thailand are much more expensive. Read through this forum and use the "search" function for more detailed information concerning specific items and/or questions. Clothing in Thailand is a bargain, however, Asians are smaller in stature. If you are a large then finding clothes that fit may be difficult. Be aware of the electric power differences if you consider bringing appliances. Most consumables, toiletries, etc. have reasonable substitutes available. 

Honestly the only thing I missed (or desired) in Thailand was a good American haircut. Caucasian and Asian heads are shaped differently and the haicuts do not translate well. 

Enjoy your time in Thailand.


----------



## joseph44

What you should bring are personal items, personal documents, your popular cd's, dvd's, pictures and other things that you are attached to. 
Don't bother bringing furniture, appliances, etc.; everything can be bought over here.


----------



## rucus7

Bring plenty of Pico Pica hot sauce and we will be friends for life. Its funny what you really miss.


----------



## Song_Si

I had to return to NZ July 09 to sort some things, I'd had time to think about what I needed/wanted here and brought some items back - my triathlon/road bike as (1) I already owned it and (2) while a new one was much cheaper here than NZ I couldn't find a place on Phuket stocking large/tall frame size and didn't want to order sight unseen. Also brought back bike shoes/clothes as pointless replacing what i already had. And quality running shoes - still have one pair un-worn - maybe I'll gift them to myself for Xmas!
Spent a few evenings copying my favourite cds/music onto memory sticks, copied them to laptop when I got back here - better imo than carting a pile of weighty cds around. 
I scanned all documents/certificates etc i thought I might need and emailed to myself rather than carry originals.
One item I gained after a friend's suggestion - a police clearance report - useful if you intend to do any voluntary activity as, quite justifiably, organisations have thorough checking procedures and this is one item they may require, and easier to get in your home country than from abroad. Have met Australians with a 'Blue Card' a police-issued card relating to working with children, valid 2 yrs I think, good scheme, unsure if other countries have similar.
Have had a few NZ visitors since moving here offering to bring things over, haven't taken them up on the offer as can't think of anything I need these days. Though I saw NZ chocolate on sale in Malaysia last week, $8 though and it was 'no'.
If you're staying any length of time, suggest you get Thai drivers licence. Good photo ID to carry as it has your passport number on it too.
Enjoy Phuket!

there's a thread here about US electrical appliances for Thailand

Pic from Dec 2009 at Nai Yang beach (near airport, west coast)


----------



## JWilliamson

Money, clothes that fit, in my case it was hard to find Western XL clothes and Corn Nuts! JW


----------



## bangkok2012

As the other post says every thing can be bought here, so just bring plenty of USD

One thing to remember is that western cloth ie Nike, Levi etc. is expensive here. So stock up on that before coming.


----------



## JWilliamson

Agreed all name brands will be more expensive in Singapore and Hong Kong so best go crazy in USA. So many outlet stores throught USA where you can get top name brands for almost nothing at times Im laughing at the low prices for good quality.


----------



## bangkok2012

But for all of us "stuck" here in Asia, do any of you have some great advise for shopping cheap western goods ( no fakes)? 
It breaks my heart to pay all the thai import taxes for items i just as well could have bought in Europe or the states... Are the prices for eg Nike running shoes more or less the same in all countries in SE Asia or is some countries more US import friendly than Thailand?


----------



## JWilliamson

Look in the shopping malls. Most likely you will run into the real things.


----------



## wazza

Money ,Passport, XXXL condoms if you need them :eyebrows:,everything your hart desires or need is there and cheaper then carting it here. don't think it to much the transition is easy and gets easyer as you go along,


----------



## Song_Si

and before you leave:



> We encourage you notify us of your presence in Thailand by enrolling in the Department of State’s Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP).
> 
> *Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP)*
> The Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) is a free service provided by the U.S. Government to U.S. citizens who are traveling to, or living in, a foreign country.
> 
> STEP allows you to enter information about your upcoming trip abroad so that the Department of State can better assist you in an emergency.
> 
> STEP also allows Americans residing abroad to get routine information from the nearest U.S. embassy or consulate.


----------



## AnyGivenDay

*Bring Napa Wine and Cheese!*

You can purchased anything really in Phuket, the prices are higher for any item not made in Thailand.

I miss California wine and must learn to appreciate French and Australian wines. Cheeses seem to be tough to find and expensive when you do. There is the Villa Market on the island that has a variety of foods for expats, yet you do pay.

I am afraid to find out what U.S. Turkey will cost for Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## jetmikey

Thank you for the answers...My arrival to Thailand has been delayed until mid March, but I will be in Phuket by the 20th to be sure.

Does anyone wear jeans over there? too hot? Should I have khakis and linen shirts made? I will be in the yacht/marina industry. 

Can I buy Sperry Topsiders over there? (odd Q, I know)

What about "high end" toiletries like Keihl's and Jack Black?

And what about Western Whiskey/Scotch????

I know I can bring a litre over...but I worried about my second week 

Thanks in advance...It's nice to feel like I'm moving across the world to meet some new friends.


----------



## stednick

jetmikey said:


> Thank you for the answers...My arrival to Thailand has been delayed until mid March, but I will be in Phuket by the 20th to be sure.
> 
> Does anyone wear jeans over there? too hot? Should I have khakis and linen shirts made? I will be in the yacht/marina industry.
> 
> Can I buy Sperry Topsiders over there? (odd Q, I know)
> 
> What about "high end" toiletries like Keihl's and Jack Black?
> 
> And what about Western Whiskey/Scotch????
> 
> I know I can bring a litre over...but I worried about my second week
> 
> Thanks in advance...It's nice to feel like I'm moving across the world to meet some new friends.


Light weight jeans are "OK". Tropical sun demands sunscreen for uncovered skin. Plenty of low-cost clothing is available provided your not "large". Asians are smaller in stature. Larger sizes can be difficult to find. However, Thailand tailors are plentiful and a real bargain. Same day service and cheap. 

Don't know about "Sperry Topsiders".

Bring as much high end stuff with you as you can. High end stuff is even higher end in Thailand due to the import tax. Imported liquors provide sticker shock. 

Good luck.


----------



## rickirs

*Clothes Size*

I found XL in thai clothing stores was a western M. Authentic brand labels in Bangkok were about twice as costly than in US; Wrangler jeans in US were $15 but $30 in Bangkok


----------



## JWilliamson

Yes what was once very inexpensive is now expensive throughout the major cities in Asia. What is interesting is that these products are made in Asia and cost more where they make them than the other side of the world.


----------



## stednick

rickirs said:


> I found XL in thai clothing stores was a western M. Authentic brand labels in Bangkok were about twice as costly than in US; Wrangler jeans in US were $15 but $30 in Bangkok


Sounds like a 100% import tax to me. If it walks like a duck ...


----------



## TomC

Common everyday items in the U.S. can be quite expensive. They don't have the same soap, toothpaste, toothbrush, shaving cream, razor, shampoo, chocolates, spices or kitchen knives. Or they will come in small size in Thailand and cost more. No huge bottles of shampoo, large block chocolates and so on. Small is the operative word. Waterpik and a Chinese made 100W transformer cost less than $60 from Amazon, but the same unit with 220V sells in Thailand for 5000 baht. I'll put up with the inconvenience of having a transformer for $100 differences. Small electrical appliances can be expensive. Great stuff in Thailand is the electric mosquitoes swatter. It uses 220V, but the same transformer that I use to convert 220 to 110 works in reverse, so I can charge the swatter in the U.S.

OTOH, rice is very cheap in Thailand. You'd be surprised at how cheap it is just as much as the surprise you get at how expensive the common stuff that you are used to in the U.S. So the best way is to buy the whole year supply of the stuff that you know you will be using. You save yourself shopping time and some money.


----------



## godfree

First, set your friends up on Skype before you leave. Calling is very expensive here.
Then, very personal things like vitamins & supplements. 
Then slightly less personal supplies like favorite toiletries.
Then footwear, especially comfortable, high quality, all-weather sandals/hiking shoes.
Check out a $2.99 ebook on Amazon, "How to Retire in Thailand and Double Your Income". Originally written for retirees, it now covers the waterfront-comprehensively.


----------

